# Puppy for a household pet only?



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

My dog Killian just passed away on Friday. I do NOT want to get another dog right now, it will be a while before I do. The reason I'm posting is I have questions and its something else that will occupy my time versus thinking about Killian and losing my mind. So here is my quesiton.

When I'm ready I am not sure if I want to get a rescue dog or a puppy. If its a rescue dog its much easier for me to make the decision on which one to get and at that time I'll be ready. If its a puppy then the choice for me is more difficult. 

If we get a puppy this dog will only be for a pet. It will not be a working dog or used for breeding/competition. The only things I want to make sure are that I'm getting a healthy dog.

How do u find a dog that will just make a good househole pet?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!!
My heart goes out to you and your family
any dog will make a good household pet in my opinion
Brady is and I love him to pieces


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Killian10
> How do u find a dog that will just make a good househole pet?


Rescue.









Any good reputable breeder of German or American lines should be able to help you buy a good pet puppy. Any good reputable rescue will help you make the right choice about the right rescue dog for you. So I guess the next step is finding a good rescue or a good breeder, because there are bad ones of both out there.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is for you right now. You might want to also consider a "Rescue" puppy. I know our Rescue gets (unfortunately) alot of pups, ranging in age from newborn with mom to every age under a year. People either dump them when they are too much trouble or too big or they run away. We currently have several litters of pups (some pure some not) and alot of youngsters that are really nice. This has been a record year for us for pups!


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a great rescue near me already, and if i chose to go that route they are who I'd go through.

If I decide to go with a puppy I have no idea how to pick a good breeder. That is the part I'm stuck on.

Either way I'm not ready to do this now and it may be months or even close to a year down the road.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

where do you lve 
if you decide on a puppy I am sure there is a lot of people that will direct you in the right direction of breeders


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I would just start looknig now at different breeders, and you need to deciede on how far you are willing to drive for one if you plan on going with a breeder or if you want to ship, but since you are just looking it is good to start talking to several breeders out there, ask tons of questions, you will get a feeling if they feel you are bugging them and then others will be more than happy to answer whatever you ask, look at their sites, if possible visit them as well and don't settle on the first one, look at several different ones then as you get closer to the time you are ready and want a pup from a breeder then narrow down your choices


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the info so far. So what types of questions should I be asking? Is there any way to reduce the chances of medical issues? I have no idea how to read a pedigree chart to see if there has been any bad breeding decisions. How can you tell if they're breeding because they care vs breeding to make money?


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh and I'm on the coast of North Carolina. If and when I decide to do this I will be willing to drive almost anywhere withing say 6 hours. I would also be willing to turn a trip to my parents house in Massachusetts into a puppy pick up. 

Again I want to say I'm not ready to do this yet but I want to be well informed by the time I'm ready.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it is great you are taking your time and looking at your options before jumping in. Well alot of bad breeders will not do health testings or they say they do but have no proof (like CERF for eyes and OFA for hips/elbows both the owner gets certificates for if they pass plus they are on the online database with ofa. Ask to talk to several of their past pup owners, most will be honest on if they like the dog or not, websites should have alot of info about parents, what they have done or maybe planning on doing. If they don't ask questions and just want a deposit right off then that should be a sign of not caring who gets their pup. I have had them ask me how long I have been breeding, about my guar., what health tests I have done, what all do I give with my pup when they leave, how they are raised, can they come and visit (this one some will if they have no pups and some will ask you to wait until they had their first set of shots just as a precaution and some will even ask that you not visit any other kennels before you come to them)


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Very good advice. There is probably more in the breeders section too!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with all of the posters, and I too, am sorry for your loss (

I have both rescues and breeder dogs (I do not breed nor have a desire to).

I think when the right dog comes along you just know it in your gut.
There is definately something very special about rescuing a dog, they seem to "know" and are so grateful for a good home. 

Then again, there is something about a puppy, being able to watch that dog mature/change into the dog you always wanted ..

My puppy is around 5 months old,,and I hadn't had a puppy in oh, about 9 years,,I gotta say,,I am TO OLD for this LOL...Altho she's been a good puppy for the most part,, it's ALOT of work ! (Of course I have 3 other dogs as well!) I seem to go, rescue then breeder...My next will be another rescue..

It's a tough decision, I would take your time, see what your local rescue has to offer,,sometimes a dog will just 'pull' at you and you'll know when the time is right..

And definately check out the breeder's section,,you most likely will get some good referrals..
Diane


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I few comments. You can get a puppy from a rescue, in fact our rescue has at least four. However, the pups go quickly.

While serving as a foster for a seven year old rescue I adopted her. She is low maintenance, well trained and gets along good with my 2 1/2 year old German Shepherd male.

You might consider fostering German Shepherds, until you find the right dog for you. But, please let whatever rescue group you deal with know your intend up front. So frown on it, others think it is just fine, and helps place the dog in the best situation.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Chris Wilde probably could answer your questions Killian10. I have found her input to be informative and very helpful. She is one of the moderators on this site.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Killian10If I decide to go with a puppy I have no idea how to pick a good breeder. That is the part I'm stuck on.


Here's a great article from one of our Mod/Admins, Chris Wild that you might find helpful.

Finding a Good Breeder


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. 
I know how very painful that is...

There are many of good posts on the breeder sections. I would recommend looking for someone who titles their dogs, does health certifications on hips/elbows. I do believe titles in whatever venue the breeder chooses also helps to prove the temperament of their dogs. It also shows someone who is active in the breed and not just trying to produce litter after litter. A family companion is a very important role for a GSD. Even if you don't want to compete, you still want a puppy with a good temperament, confident, outgoing, social with excellent nerves. Talk to several breeders, go to visit if at all possible, get references from their clients, training directors, etc. Go to shows/trials in your area. Talk to people...This is a good way to start. A good breeder will be able to understands exactly what you are looking for in a puppy and make a successful match.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

There are some rescue dogs, including German Shepherds, that would actually make good household pets.

I adopted one that I served as a rescue for. A white female named Paris Hilton (honest). She is seven years old.

Paris is 100 percent house broken, prefers to stay in the house, but also is playful with my much younger male GSD.

I suspect there aere many other breeds that are basically house dogs.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Pups are cute, but it's dogs I love. The older they get the more loving & loveable they become. Dogs I've acquired as adults have been every bit as loving, affectionate, loyal & bonded as those I got as pups.

Show or working lines are usually touted, but I prefer conscientiously bred companion lines for both appearance & temperament. I have 2 GSDs from 'companion lines' & they're everything I could hope & dream for.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

Resuce dogs could be good or bad. There isnt a real awser peppuies would be a better choice because you could raise them since they were a pup! but rescue dogs could be good dont get me rong


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ah but rescue dogs can be BETTER than puppies. If they have lived in a foster home, the foster can tell you much about the behavior of the dog so there won't be as many surprises. Housebreaking can be easier, too. A puppy is very much a crapshoot and the best breeder can give you a darn good idea, but even they cannot pick the future superstars. Plus there is the issue of a puppy having to explode every couple hours which makes leaving a pup alone more difficult. Then there is the constant chewing, the short attention spans, the question of health, etc. A rescue dog may be old enough for someone to have xrayed so they can see if they're getting a dog with joint issues. Of course, a rescue may come with lots of "baggage" and a puppy could end up with that if not extensively socialized and properly trained.

Puppies and rescues are good AND bad for their own reasons. It's up to the prospective owner to figure out what pros and cons are better for their unique situation.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

with A LOT of research!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

It goes without saying that whenever a new pet of any breed/species is brought into the home the prospective owner MUST do a lot of research. Many people spend more time researching their next car or kitchen appliance than they do choosing their next family member.


----------

